
How is this a best seller when it's not available? - plasticchris
https://www.amazon.com/Xbox-One-Project-Scorpio-1TB-Console/dp/B01GW8VG7O/ref=pd_sim_63_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01GW8VG7O&pd_rd_r=6RGYGJ05MYMTQ7QNF5AG&pd_rd_w=JJuPk&pd_rd_wg=OuTb2&refRID=6RGYGJ05MYMTQ7QNF5AG&th=1
======
DrScump
Has it _never_ been sold yet? If not, I'd guess probably lots of clicks on
"Email me when available"... genuine or artificial.

400+ questions could factor in also.

